# Robin hood X2 and Silver lake



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

So to start I got some new gold tips a couple weeks ago and got my first robin hood yesterday. Dammit!

[attachment=3:11755g5d]4d4ed53d393c__1275236514000.jpg[/attachment:11755g5d]

Then my second about 15 minutes later. Double dammit, this is starting to get expensive at least these two were old arrows.

[attachment=2:11755g5d]9d100856828c__1275236315000.jpg[/attachment:11755g5d]

We saw this slapped together survival shelter on the way to Silver Lake.

[attachment=1:11755g5d]521c5e590ca3__1275236125000.jpg[/attachment:11755g5d]

And here is what we found at Silver Lake a whole bunch of ICE. Triple dammit.

[attachment=0:11755g5d]920628475301__1275236965000.jpg[/attachment:11755g5d]


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice grouping...


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> Nice grouping...


+1 :lol:

It's not too hard to get a "robin hood" if your target looks like swiss cheese and a dozen arrows.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice!! Still another two weeks till silver eh?


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I got no excuses for those groups other than it was 40 yards down hill in the stiff wind. And I'm fairly new to shooting a bow. I knew i would get some guff about the groups. :lol: 

Silver lake should be good in a week or two.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice pics. I have never had a Robinhood and don't want one either. I will only shoot an arrow at each corner of the target and one at the middle, then pull them out. I have hit the fletchings and that does enough damage for me.


----------

